# Tastaturlayout nicht gespeichert unter Ubuntu



## frager (29. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute!

Mein Tastaturlayout in Ubuntu lässt sich nicht mehr dauerhaft speichern! Wenn ich es umstelle, dann sind nach einem Neustart die alten Einstellungen wieder eingestellt. Weiß jemand, was da los ist? Vielleicht irgendein Problem mit Schreibrechten irgendeiner Konfigurationsdatei?

Grüße,
Stanislav.


----------

